
Use concent, power your react - fantasticsoul
concent is a predictable、zero-cost-use、progressive、high performance&#x27;s enhanced state management solution for react.<p>multiways to write react code:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackblitz.com&#x2F;edit&#x2F;cc-4-render-mode
renderKey:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackblitz.com&#x2F;edit&#x2F;concent-render-key
lazyDispatch:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackblitz.com&#x2F;edit&#x2F;concent-lazy-dispatch
delayBroadcast:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackblitz.com&#x2F;edit&#x2F;concent-delay-broadcast<p>welcome to know more about concent:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;concentjs.github.io&#x2F;concent-doc&#x2F;
======
fantasticsoul
[https://concentjs.github.io/concent-
doc/](https://concentjs.github.io/concent-doc/)

